# EOS R5 review



## ajfotofilmagem (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## digigal (Sep 15, 2020)

Great well balanced review with good examples of his points. Calmly points out the pros and cons of the video options without all the "hair on fire" screeching of some of the earlier reviews.


----------



## YuengLinger (Sep 15, 2020)

Thanks for posting! Yes, I just watched it. Two takeaways for me: First, this review gives the best sense of the physical characteristics of the body, thanks to excellent videography. (And it does cover the important stills points regarding IQ and AF.)

But what does surprise me are the results of the side-by-side video mode comparisons. Wow, in this review, the standard 4k looks quite "mushy." 4k HQ and 8k, lovely, but what a strange shortcoming for it to be so poor in standard 4k.

Also, Mr. Frost, sharp observation spotting the AF+IBIS anomaly at 100th/sec you reported to Canon. 

Cheers!


----------



## bhf3737 (Sep 16, 2020)

YuengLinger said:


> But what does surprise me are the results of the side-by-side video mode comparisons. Wow, in this review, the standard 4k looks quite "mushy." 4k HQ and 8k, lovely, but what a strange shortcoming for it to be so poor in standard 4k.


It is very good and balanced review with respect to both stills and video. 
About the video I remember we had same issue with the R but through enabling C-log and changing the sharpness thereafter the problem softness had gone. I don't have R5 and don't know whether the same can be done here, too.


----------



## padam (Sep 16, 2020)

While people think it is mismarketed, 8K still seems to be the one with the quantum leap ahead in terms of quality improvement.
But 4K standard is still fine with the appropriate settings (and it simply does not need to be ultra-sharp in a lot of cases).


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 16, 2020)

Thanks for sharing! Great review.

One thing I missed was the tracking/refreshing performance of the EVF with action/sport/BIF photography.
Or didn't I listen properly?


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Sep 16, 2020)

YuengLinger said:


> Thanks for posting! Yes, I just watched it. Two takeaways for me: First, this review gives the best sense of the physical characteristics of the body, thanks to excellent videography. (And it does cover the important stills points regarding IQ and AF.)
> 
> But what does surprise me are the results of the side-by-side video mode comparisons. Wow, in this review, the standard 4k looks quite "mushy." 4k HQ and 8k, lovely, but what a strange shortcoming for it to be so poor in standard 4k.
> 
> ...


I am glad to hear the blurring with mechanical shutter at shutter speeds around 1/100 has been reported by other people. I let Canon Australia know about this problem when I came across it a couple of weeks ago. Looking forward to it being fixed!


----------



## koenkooi (Sep 16, 2020)

Chris.Chapterten said:


> I am glad to hear the blurring with mechanical shutter at shutter speeds around 1/100 has been reported by other people. I let Canon Australia know about this problem when I came across it a couple of weeks ago. Looking forward to it being fixed!



I wonder how many people observed the effect on longer lenses and went "Meh, that's not 4 stops, but 1.5 is good enough for me". It only clicked for me when someone reported that 1/60s worked on his new 600mm, but not 1/160th.


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Sep 16, 2020)

koenkooi said:


> I wonder how many people observed the effect on longer lenses and went "Meh, that's not 4 stops, but 1.5 is good enough for me". It only clicked for me when someone reported that 1/60s worked on his new 600mm, but not 1/160th.


Yeah, probably quite a few people missed it that way. It definitely seems like a problem with shutter shock interacting with IBIS... do you think a firmware update will even be able to fix it?


----------



## koenkooi (Sep 16, 2020)

Chris.Chapterten said:


> Yeah, probably quite a few people missed it that way. It definitely seems like a problem with shutter shock interacting with IBIS... do you think a firmware update will even be able to fix it?



I'm certain it is possible to fix this issue in software. What I am not certain about is that it can be fixed without negatively affecting the overall (IB)IS performace. With the 600mm firmware update people reported that things improved, but that the 'danger zone' is still blurrier than the speeds around it.
I'm hoping that Canon will also consider adding a 'mixed' mode, where 1/500th and slower use EFCS and faster speeds fully mechanical for lenses faster than f/2.0 (or whatever the cut off is for the bokeh issue).


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Sep 16, 2020)

koenkooi said:


> I'm certain it is possible to fix this issue in software. What I am not certain about is that it can be fixed without negatively affecting the overall (IB)IS performace. With the 600mm firmware update people reported that things improved, but that the 'danger zone' is still blurrier than the speeds around it.
> I'm hoping that Canon will also consider adding a 'mixed' mode, where 1/500th and slower use EFCS and faster speeds fully mechanical for lenses faster than f/2.0 (or whatever the cut off is for the bokeh issue).


Having the camera automatically switch between shutter modes like that is exactly what I suggested to the Canon rep I spoke to about this blurring issue. He said he would bring it up in a meeting with the tech department. Maybe if we all make a bit of noise about needing such a feature it will be added to the firmware? It does seem like the best solution.


----------



## YuengLinger (Sep 17, 2020)

The more time I think about blurring at 1/100th sec, the more I worry about it. That is right in the most commonly used shutter speed zone for me in lower light without flash. Big hope for a FW fix!


----------



## koenkooi (Sep 17, 2020)

YuengLinger said:


> The more time I think about blurring at 1/100th sec, the more I worry about it. That is right in the most commonly used shutter speed zone for me in lower light without flash. Big hope for a FW fix!


Use EFCS and it’s not much of a problem anymore.


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Sep 18, 2020)

YuengLinger said:


> The more time I think about blurring at 1/100th sec, the more I worry about it. That is right in the most commonly used shutter speed zone for me in lower light without flash. Big hope for a FW fix!


Luckily there are no downsides to using EFCS at that shutter speed. If for some reason Canon can't fix the problem, we will just have to remember to switch shutter modes as needed.


----------



## koenkooi (Sep 18, 2020)

Chris.Chapterten said:


> Luckily there are no downsides to using EFCS at that shutter speed. If for some reason Canon can't fix the problem, we will just have to remember to switch shutter modes as needed.


Finally a use for the control ring! (Provided you can assign shuttermode changes to that)


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Sep 18, 2020)

koenkooi said:


> Finally a use for the control ring! (Provided you can assign shuttermode changes to that)


Haha yeah! That option is not available for the control ring unfortunately. I believe the quickest way to change shutter modes might be to put it as a setting on a custom mode.. c1, c2 or c3


----------



## mkamelg (Sep 19, 2020)

I believe, that the quickest way to change the shutter modes should be selecting the appropriate shutter modes in the camera menu.
 
Nikon got it somehow in Z50/5/6/7 camera models.
 


> Nikon has updated the FW to give us an auto option - just set the shutter type to AUTO. The camera will automatically switch between mechanical shutter and EFCS to avoid shutter shock. Besides that, just remember to turn IBIS off if using a tripod.



Source: https://www.dpreview.com/forums/post/63282628

How it's working?



> Currently, the AUTO option uses mechanical shutter at 1/320 and above speeds, EFCS below 1/320. Some have seen small amount of shutter shock above 1/320, but overall, it seems this cross over point works well in general. No issues on mine.



Source: https://www.dpreview.com/forums/post/63284768

Is this the perfect solution?



> EFCS has many disadvantages, banding with flashes or indoor lighting, you cannot shoot sports, etc. - some say even raw files are affected. In my opinion EFCS is not an option for a pro full frame camera, especially when the Sony a7iii does not have this problem.



Source: https://www.dpreview.com/forums/post/63287989

Users of certain Fujifilm camera models were pampered to the maximum by the manufacturer, the best example of currently produced models is the X-Pro3 camera model:

http://fujifilm-dsc.com/en/manual/x-pro3/menu_shooting/shooting_setting/index.html#shutter_type

So this problem definitely can be solved (or otherwise, largely limited) with a software solution.


----------

